# What's Your height?



## kriishu (Jun 14, 2013)

*Just curious how tall are You ladies? And are you happy with Your height?*

I'm 5'10'', I know it's pretty tall but I'm happy with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sometimes though when I wear high heels I feel like a giant


----------



## kriishu (Jun 14, 2013)

Come on everybody, don't be shy!


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 14, 2013)

i'll join in...i'm 5'3"...i'm a shorty


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm 5'5-5'6, so about average height. I'm the shortest one in my family though, I'm constantly mistaken for being the youngest even though I'm the oldest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelycandygurl (Jun 16, 2013)

5'3-5'4


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 16, 2013)

Almost 6'1".....yeah....I know.....lol

&lt;----- Amazon woman


----------



## kriishu (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Almost 6'1".....yeah....I know.....lol
> 
> &lt;----- Amazon woman


It looks like I'm not the only tall person here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nightgem (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm 5'3


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm 5'6".  It's kind of funny because when I was in high school, we had to measure our height for 9th grade science class and I was told I was 5'7", but later when I was about 25, I was informed by my doctor that I was only 5'6" (I had always assumed that I was somewhere between 5'8-9" by my twenties).  Many of my friends are either much shorter or much taller; very few are actually around around my height, so photos quite often turn out like the one in this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm 5'6'', with long legs and arms.  I'm not that tall, but I'm the tallest woman in my family (and most of husband's female relatives).  They make me feel tall, I'll take that, lol!


----------



## Annelle (Jul 4, 2013)

5'0 I loves me some platform heels though.


----------



## angelawings (Jul 4, 2013)

My height is a weird thing for me. When I went to the doctor and got my height measured, I was supposedly 5 feet and 5 inches. Which is INCORRECT by the way!! There's no way I can be that if my friend, who is 5'8 is only an inch taller than me. So I am determined that I am 5'7. I know I am.. I know I am... I would love to be 5'9 though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 5, 2013)

5' 7"


----------



## acostakk (Jul 6, 2013)

5' 7.5". My husband tries to say he's 5'6". Umm. Sorry sweetie. There's more than an inch and a half difference there! Lol. He also tries to tell me I'm "abnormally tall for a woman". Whaaaaaaatever. I love him, but he's a bit delusional. Funny story - when I was growing up I always said I didn't care what the man I married did for a living, what car he drove, what clothes he wore. I didn't even care what he looked like. ALL I asked was that he be at least as tall as I.... What can I say. God has a sense of humor.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 7, 2013)

6'1 I'm a treetop


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 7, 2013)

> 6'1 I'm a treetop


 Yaaay! My people! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 7, 2013)

Some how I wind up with shorties as friends.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 7, 2013)

> Some how I wind up with shorties as friends.


 oh yes, my best friend is 4'11"! LOL We went to Applebees for lunch one time and the ditzy waitress asked her if she wanted a child's menu...we were 26 at the time! She was LIVID! I said: "Well Candy, love, you ARE standing next to amazon woman!" Hahaha!


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 7, 2013)

I get asked the dumbest questions. Like have you always been tall? Or people assume I like basketball (yuck). That's crazy about the children's menu.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 7, 2013)

> I get asked the dumbest questions. Like have you always been tall? Or people assume I like basketball (yuck). That's crazy about the children's menu.


 Oh my goodness, yes, basketball...and I'm a ballerina so it's like ::le sigh:: nooooo, not basketball :-/ do I LOOK like I play basketball??? LOL


----------



## Geek (Jul 7, 2013)

5'8"  So Cheshire and superfish, you would sky over me

But.....I sky over Annelle


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 7, 2013)

> 5'8"Â  So Cheshire and superfish, you would sky over me But.....I sky over Annelle :beer:


 LOL!


----------



## Geek (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL!


----------



## page5 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm 5'3" Hubby is 6'5"


----------



## Annelle (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Director* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 5'8"  So Cheshire and superfish, you would sky over me
> 
> But.....I sky over Annelle


 Everybody skys over me!


----------



## casualbeauty (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm 5'1". Everyone on here is sooo tall!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cskeiser (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casualbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm 5'1". Everyone on here is sooo tall!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Not me... I'm not even 4'll".... my daughter asked me one day how I could stand being so short.... like I have a choice...but since I was 11 weeks early and weight 2 lbs 9 oz at birth 45 years ago before many medical advancements, I am just glad to be here!


----------



## kriishu (Jul 13, 2013)

> My height is a weird thing for me. When I went to the doctor and got my height measured, I was supposedly 5 feet and 5 inches. Which is INCORRECT by the way!! There's no way I can be that if my friend, who is 5'8 is only an inch taller than me. So I am determined that I am 5'7. I know I am.. I know I am... I would love to be 5'9 though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 When I was teenager I use to hate my height also (I'm 5'10'').. Almost always I was tallest of my friends (and many times they were wearing heels haha!!). Now I think that every height can be beautiful, short girls look super cute fragile and feminine and tall ones have those gorgeous long legs and look like supermodels. So no matter how tall you are you're beautiful if you feel beautiful! :flowers:


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm 5'4 &amp; 1/2".  Yes I am one of those people who insist on adding that 1/2" so I feel a little taller.  My hubs is 6'2 and my teen daughter is 5"8" and the dr. says still growing probably.  The only one shorter than me is my son who's 12 and hasn't hit his teen growth spurt yet.  They laugh when I insist I'm average but I am!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 13, 2013)

5'4------ people always make fun of me for being short, but im happy with my height!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like I'm the shortest, lol. Not that that is unusual for me. I'm 4'9.75" although I usually round up to 4'10.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hubby is 6'1", so we look fairly comical together. You'd think our girls would have gotten some of his height, but all three are fairly short (4'8" (she's not quite done growing, but the ped thinks she will end up at 4/11"), 5'2", 5'3").


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

Im somewhere in between 5'0" and 5'1" the hubby is 5'8" oddly  enough we have the same inseam length.


----------



## PeachPerfect (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm 5'9! 

I used to be really self  conscious about my height then decided to just wear the heels I wanted to 

and just stomp around like I own the place. Definitely was empowering and make me more confident

in my height. [:


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Sep 1, 2013)

171cm


----------



## fleurissante (Sep 3, 2013)

179 cm


----------



## krysmama2 (Sep 7, 2013)

4'10 here.


----------



## katlyne (Sep 7, 2013)

5' 7" wooh for being a little taller than the average. My mom is 5'4" and I always assumed that was average for a woman. Buttt. My boyfriend is "5'9"" psh yeah right sweetie. Keep dreaming. You're 5'8" at the MOST. Poor baby. I've always been into realllyyyyyy tall guys (like...around 6'5" tall) so he is a bit of an outlier


----------



## dianakim1430 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm 5'2 but I totally wish that I was like 5'5 hehe but heels fix that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SelenaXOXO (Sep 20, 2013)

i'm 5'6 and my boyfriend always make fun of me!


----------



## diana16 (Sep 20, 2013)

Im 5'3 most of my friends are shorter though so it makes me feel tall but when i started college i was the shortest in most of my classes. Im 19 and people always think im 15.


----------



## plumplant (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm 5'4" but the rest of my family is really tall. My mom is 5'8" and my sister is 5'11", all my female cousins are over 5'8", my dad was 6'4" and all of his brothers are over 6'2" Don't know what happened with me!


----------



## BoySarah (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm 5-4 and I think i'm lucky to be this tall.


----------



## mindcaviar (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I get asked the dumbest questions. Like have you always been tall? Or people assume I like basketball (yuck). That's crazy about the children's menu.

HAVE YOU ALWAYS BEEN TALL? LMAO hahahhaaaaaaaaa You should say that you started off at about five feet tall, and nelly tore up u mama when she gave birth to you. WTH kind of question is that? hahahahahaaaa


----------



## mindcaviar (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm 5' 3.5" yes, I add the half inch. Because it matters. LOL Like a little kid telling their age, "I'm four AND A HALF years old!"

I did ok considering my mama is about 5' and my dad was about 5' 8" 

I have one sibling. My brother is about 5' 7-8"

My driver's license says I'm 5'4" 




 Wonder how that happened? We won't mention what weight appeared on my license. Funny how that goes.


----------



## Deareux (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm 6'4"

Wait...I added a foot there. /sad face/ I'm really only 5'4". I wish I was really,really tall! If people ask me something stupid like "How's the weather up there?" I could spit on them and say "It's raining."


----------



## KittenZ (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm 5'6"


----------



## LaurenElle (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm 5ft2!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm 6'4"

Wait...I added a foot there. /sad face/ I'm really only 5'4". I wish I was really,really tall! If people ask me something stupid like "How's the weather up there?" I could spit on them and say "It's raining."


----------



## slinka (Sep 30, 2013)

5'5"

But I'm almost never without my gigantic platforms/heels.

Like...stripper worthy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So I look like, 6'2" lol


----------



## BoySarah (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote:You just wait till I work up to higher heels girl! Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  5'5"

But I'm almost never without my gigantic platforms/heels.

Like...stripper worthy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So I look like, 6'2" lol


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm 5'7".


----------



## athenatree (Oct 15, 2013)

I am 5'7 as well.


----------



## Bediva16 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm 6.0 Yeah. I'm sorta tall. But I don't play basketball. (ewww) I play volleyball and Softball.


----------



## dawn767 (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm 5'5" which is supposed to be the average for U.S. women, but I usually feel like I'm kinda short. I hardly meet any ladies who are shorter than me. Most are same height or taller.


----------



## Asmith89 (Oct 21, 2013)

I am 5''7"


----------



## saarahsmiles (Oct 21, 2013)

4'11''

While getting my hair done I was talking to the owners daughter about her nails, how cute they were, and about music. Suddenly I had the urge to ask her how old I was because she started to talk to me about school. She told me she thought I was in middle school, so like a year ahead of her since she was still in elementary.........I was just finishing my second year of college!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm 5'11" but always tell guys I'm 5'10" which is somehow less intimidating to them.  I hated being tall growing up, especially when I was taller than all of the boys, but I've started embracing it in the last couple of years.  Last week I was in the elevator at the office wearing 4 inch heels when 3 guys stepped in.  They proceeded to discuss how tall I was, how I was like an Amazon woman, etc. as if I wasn't even standing there.  When I got out, I burst out laughing and felt like never taking those heels off.


----------



## BoySarah (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote:Great story and great attitude.  Kudos!  I believe in embracing who we are and loving it!  Thanks for that story.  It made my day. Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm 5'11" but always tell guys I'm 5'10" which is somehow less intimidating to them.  I hated being tall growing up, especially when I was taller than all of the boys, but I've started embracing it in the last couple of years.  Last week I was in the elevator at the office wearing 4 inch heels when 3 guys stepped in.  They proceeded to discuss how tall I was, how I was like an Amazon woman, etc. as if I wasn't even standing there.  When I got out, I burst out laughing and felt like never taking those heels off.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Some how I wind up with shorties as friends.
oh yes, my best friend is 4'11"! LOL We went to Applebees for lunch one time and the ditzy waitress asked her if she wanted a child's menu...we were 26 at the time! She was LIVID! I said: "Well Candy, love, you ARE standing next to amazon woman!" Hahaha! Sorry to quote this from so long ago, @CheshireCookie but I couldn't pass it up.... you and your bestie are.... CANDY AND COOKIE!!! 





Ah yes, and I'm (almost) 5'4".  I used to wear heels so much my ex said he'd report my height as 5'7" if I went missing (which is a weird threat, but he was a weird guy).  Now that I have kids to run after, most of my heels are on an extended sabbatical, but I still visit them in the closet sometimes!  We have tea parties.


----------



## themakeupgirl (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm 5'4.5" but I usually round up to 5'5"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Glad I could make your day!


----------



## Cultfigure (Oct 22, 2013)

Only 5'4.5" but because my legs and arms are so freakishly long in comparison with the rest of me everyone always seems to think I'm much taller. I have two friends who are an inch or so shorter and whenever they try on something that's too long when we go shopping together they'll shout "Give it to the giant!" which sales staff always seem to find hysterical once they see the minuscule height differential.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm tiny.. 5'0 maybe on a good day with taller shoes on 5'1. My shoe size is 4.5 if possible most of the time I have to get a 5 though.. since 4.5 is so rare.


----------



## BoySarah (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote:  I am enjoying heels while I can. Single, dating.  (He is tall)  So 3-4" heels I still have to reach.  Not many in the closet yet.. so the ones I have needs friends..  hehe Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to quote this from so long ago, @CheshireCookie but I couldn't pass it up.... you and your bestie are.... CANDY AND COOKIE!!! 






Ah yes, and I'm (almost) 5'4".  I used to wear heels so much my ex said he'd report my height as 5'7" if I went missing (which is a weird threat, but he was a weird guy).  Now that I have kids to run after, most of my heels are on an extended sabbatical, but I still visit them in the closet sometimes!  We have tea parties.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm 5'7" but for some reason, in my mind, I'm much taller.  My 2 best friends are both around 5'10" or 5'11" and I always think we're all the same height, until I see a picture of us together.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to quote this from so long ago, @CheshireCookie but I couldn't pass it up.... you and your bestie are.... CANDY AND COOKIE!!! 





Ah yes, and I'm (almost) 5'4".  I used to wear heels so much my ex said he'd report my height as 5'7" if I went missing (which is a weird threat, but he was a weird guy).  Now that I have kids to run after, most of my heels are on an extended sabbatical, but I still visit them in the closet sometimes!  We have tea parties.

LOL! @magicalmom, yes, yes we are!


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 22, 2013)

I am 5'9.5  I usually wear flats because I am always chasing kids.  But, I will have to admit that I look good in heels I weigh 130 and have a slim dancer like build and legs for days.  When I wear heels my legs are were all mens eyes tend to gravitate.  And, thank God for that since I am only an a-cup up top.  Thankfully my husband is a leg man and not a breast man Also, when I wear heels I end up being about 6 foot or taller, but my husband is 6'5 so it all works out.


----------



## ajkballard (Oct 22, 2013)

> I'm 5'3" Hubby is 6'5"


 Same here! It doesn't bother me at all. I actually like my height.


----------



## Kavita000 (Oct 23, 2013)

My height is 5.2". I know it's very short but what to do. It is what I am. But I don't care. I like myself.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 23, 2013)

It seems like everyone is fine with men being taller than woman they're married to/dating.  Do you think it looks awkward if woman is taller?  My boyfriend is same height as me so I tend to wear flats around him.  He says he doesn't care if I'm taller than him with heels but I somehow feel like everyone thinks it's a mismatch.  Is that my childhood insecurity of being too tall just creeping up?


----------



## BoySarah (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote:  I think it depends on the guy. Guys want to feel bigger and stronger I guess.   If he's ok with the woman being taller than all is good.  Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It seems like everyone is fine with men being taller than woman they're married to/dating.  Do you think it looks awkward if woman is taller?  My boyfriend is same height as me so I tend to wear flats around him.  He says he doesn't care if I'm taller than him with heels but I somehow feel like everyone thinks it's a mismatch.  Is that my childhood insecurity of being too tall just creeping up?


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh gosh, Im 5'1" Im extremely petite &gt;_&lt;


----------



## GlamBabe (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi! This is a fun question. I'm 6'0. I hit 5'10 around my freshman year of high school and hated it. Then I grew up, realized I love attention, and started wearing heels. I have no problem putting on a pair of 5-6 inch platforms and heading out. The other benefit is that I got very sick and had to start on steroids, which I'll take the rest of my life, and with them came weight gain and when you're tall you can gain more weight without it showing as much. So in that situation I'm very glad I'm tall!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It seems like everyone is fine with men being taller than woman they're married to/dating.  Do you think it looks awkward if woman is taller?  My boyfriend is same height as me so I tend to wear flats around him.  He says he doesn't care if I'm taller than him with heels but I somehow feel like everyone thinks it's a mismatch.  Is that my childhood insecurity of being too tall just creeping up?
My husband is about an inch taller than me, but on the rare occasion I do wear heels, he doesn't mind.  I rarely wear anything taller than the 1 1/2 inch heel on my motorcycle boots though.


----------



## GlamBabe (Oct 24, 2013)

Yup, I was insecure as a teen and grew out of it. My husband is 5'8 to my 6'0 in stocking feet and I regularly wear 5+ inch heels. He loves it, he loves the attention he gets from being with a very tall woman and he loves how I look in heels. It's hard to find men who are 6'6 and taller without going to the NBA, LOL. So if you want to wear heels and your husband is secure enough, then go for it!!


----------



## PinkSunsets218 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm 5'7 and before I used to be known as very tall but now it seems as everyone towers over me. It doesn't really bother me about my height though which I think is a good thing.


----------



## BoySarah (Nov 3, 2013)

Seems that many woman want to be taller or wishing they were taller.  Am I alone in being happy to be 5'-4"?  I am happy to be shorter and on the small side overall.  Mostly due to my situation I guess.  I know I can't reach many things on a top shelf and have to ask for assistance.  I don't always wear heels either. 

Who else likes being short?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seems that many woman want to be taller or wishing they were taller.  Am I alone in being happy to be 5'-4"?  I am happy to be shorter and on the small side overall.  Mostly due to my situation I guess.  I know I can't reach many things on a top shelf and have to ask for assistance.  I don't always wear heels either. 

Who else likes being short?

Same height (5'4") and I love it  



  There's always either someone taller or a handy stool around when I need to reach something, and I have several friends who are even smaller, so I don't actually feel like I'm that short.  But I feel that everyone should be comfortable in their own skin.  Or heels.  Or ballet flats.  Or whatever shoes you want to wear, lol.


----------



## PinkSunsets218 (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah I agree. I'm not a fan of heels either, I personally wear ballet flats. Every so often though I do enjoy wearing boots every once in awhile, but I love Doc Martens.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feliciaaw91 (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm a 5'3 and I like my height. But the guys around my age are around 5'6 or 5'8. So whenever I'm around them and wearing my heels at the same time, I feel like I'm a giant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monicamarroquin (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm 5'3" but being as I am half Guatemalan, it's not too shabby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't mind being short though lol


----------



## monicamarroquin (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm 5'3"..... but being as I am half Guatemalan that's not too shabby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> being short isn't all that bad though lol


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm 5'9", my dad is 6'8" and my mom is 5'1", so I'm the nice little mix in the middle I suppose, but I always wish I were taller. My boyfriend is 5'8", so I always wear flats too, but lets' be honest, I'm not about to hobble around in heels looking like an idiot (I obviously have difficulty walking in them) so I use him for an excuse


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 4, 2013)

Trust me when I say.......being tall ain't all it's cracked up to be! LOL Finding pants that fit is an obnoxious ordeal (37" inseam! EEP!), especially since you can always take off, but you can't add on! and it made finding a tall enough man a more difficult ordeal (unless you don't mind being taller than him



) What cracked me up when I was dating is finding those men who SAY they're a certain height...and I swear to you...they're not! Haha! "I'm 6'3"...



"....."Oh? Then why are you an inch shorter than me when we're both barefoot?




"

LOL! Enjoy being shorter than you'd like! More pants/men/shoes opportunities!


----------



## BoySarah (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Trust me when I say.......being tall ain't all it's cracked up to be! LOL Finding pants that fit is an obnoxious ordeal (37" inseam! EEP!), especially since you can always take off, but you can't add on! and it made finding a tall enough man a more difficult ordeal (unless you don't mind being taller than him



) What cracked me up when I was dating is finding those men who SAY they're a certain height...and I swear to you...they're not! Haha! "I'm 6'3"...



"....."Oh? Then why are you an inch shorter than me when we're both barefoot?



"

LOL! Enjoy being shorter than you'd like! More pants/men/shoes opportunities!
Oh an I do!  I like my bf being taller 6'0 since I like wearing heels.  (am I in the minority with heels?)  lol ..Cuddling up is nice too being smaller.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 5, 2013)

> Trust me when I say.......being tall ain't all it's cracked up to be! LOL Finding pants that fit is an obnoxious ordeal (37" inseam! EEP!), especially since you can always take off, but you can't add on! and it made finding a tall enough man a more difficult ordeal (unless you don't mind being taller than him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) What cracked me up when I was dating is finding those men who SAY they're a certain height...and I swear to you...they're not! Haha! "I'm 6'3"...:add_twinkle: "....."Oh? Then why are you an inch shorter than me when we're both barefoot? lain: " LOL! Enjoy being shorter than you'd like! More pants/men/shoes opportunities!


 Lol I had so many guys tell me they were 6 feet or taller and then we met and I was taller than them. Always cracked me up! I too wish buying pants was easier. Short inseams is another reason I wear ballet flats so often.


----------



## lucy20 (Nov 11, 2013)

5.6"


----------



## azalea97 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Trust me when I say.......being tall ain't all it's cracked up to be! LOL Finding pants that fit is an obnoxious ordeal (37" inseam! EEP!), especially since you can always take off, but you can't add on! and it made finding a tall enough man a more difficult ordeal (unless you don't mind being taller than him



) What cracked me up when I was dating is finding those men who SAY they're a certain height...and I swear to you...they're not! Haha! "I'm 6'3"...



"....."Oh? Then why are you an inch shorter than me when we're both barefoot?



"

LOL! Enjoy being shorter than you'd like! More pants/men/shoes opportunities!
My daughter is 15yrs old 5'9" and a size 2.  Finding pants long enough (especially in a size 2!) is always a project.  Now that the weather has gotten colder she's so happy it's boot season.  Now she can wear all her skinny jeans &amp; leggings and no one will know the bottoms are several inches above her ankles. lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *la rubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My daughter is 15yrs old 5'9" and a size 2.  Finding pants long enough (especially in a size 2!) is always a project.  Now that the weather has gotten colder she's so happy it's boot season.  Now she can wear all her skinny jeans &amp; leggings and no one will know the bottoms are several inches above her ankles. lol

Hahaha, that is too funny! @la rubia Does NJ have a Buckle store? They have fantastic long jeans that come in super small sizes as well. I'm unfortunately not a size 2, haha, but I have great luck with New York &amp; Co. for long jeans as well.


----------



## Ricci (Nov 19, 2013)

5'2 and I dont mind


----------



## azalea97 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hahaha, that is too funny! @la rubia Does NJ have a Buckle store? They have fantastic long jeans that come in super small sizes as well. I'm unfortunately not a size 2, haha, but I have great luck with New York &amp; Co. for long jeans as well.
No Buckle stores around here.  We do have New York &amp; Co. at the mall so we'll have to check out jeans in there.  When I posted my height on here back in July I thought my daughter was still 5'8", but she's been measured since and she grew another inch in the past year and is up to 5'9" now.  Wonder if she's done growing yet.  I feel for you at 6'3" My daughter has problems with boys being tall enough and finding pants and she's 6in. shorter than you!  Before the first day of school she said she hoped the cute boys in school had a growth spurt over the summer! lol


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 25, 2013)

I am 5'2" as well and love my height, my DH is 6'2". I like feeling tiny! Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BoySarah (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am 5'2" as well and love my height, my DH is 6'2". I like feeling tiny!

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2
Exactly!!! I like feeling tiny too.. I'm 5-4  and bf os 6'-1


----------



## LadyofAsgard (Dec 14, 2013)

5'8. Wouldn't mind being a bit taller!!


----------



## pajohnso (Dec 14, 2013)

I am 5'6" and am pretty okay with my height.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Dec 21, 2013)

5'6"


----------



## lumpydumpling (Dec 22, 2013)

5'5: average!  

... and yet people refer to me as tall!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Dec 24, 2013)

I am 4'10" tall and I am quite used to being the shortest (or at least among the shortest) adults in a room at any given time. I have three younger siblings, all of who are taller. We actually go in reverse stair step for height to age, my youngest brother is the tallest (about 6', I think). But I like being short and being tiny has advantages ^_~


----------



## NatalieHarpring (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm shy to admit it, but I'm 4'11'


----------



## erinenvyy (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm 5'6" but I wish I was 5'7" or 5'8"


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 30, 2014)

5'3


----------



## BelleBeryl (Mar 4, 2014)

I am 5'5


----------



## BirthToAshes (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm 4'11" but I tell everyone I'm 5' !!!! Shh... don't tell!


----------



## LanieBuck (Mar 8, 2014)

I took after the guys in my family since they are 6'3"-6'7" and the ladies are 4'9"-5'1" and I am 5'8'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I always look like a monster compared to my sisters, ma and granny in old pictures.


----------



## GlamGab (Apr 7, 2014)

5'0! little lady!


----------

